# Point access?



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted recently, but I couldn't find anything in a search. Can someone explain the access to the point to me? Drive in and walk through the water (and how far)? Has it been shoulder to shoulder out there and if not, would it be possible to get a kayaked bait out without making the people around us mad? Will be down this week and would love to go after some cobia, but we want to go with the flow and not ruffle too many feathers. Thanks!


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

I would call Red Drum Tackle directly for your answers. I'm not sure if you still have to walk out (but believe its still in effect). If so, easy 300 yd. walk and hardpack sand walking at the tide line is fine. If walking is required, I'm sure you'll have room to yak a bait out without pissing anyone off. Only issues I've ever seen with this was not positioning the rod straight once you ride back in....no crossed lines; no problems. Good luck!


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

VA-Apraisr said:


> I would call Red Drum Tackle directly for your answers. I'm not sure if you still have to walk out (but believe its still in effect). If so, easy 300 yd. walk and hardpack sand walking at the tide line is fine. If walking is required, I'm sure you'll have room to yak a bait out without pissing anyone off. Only issues I've ever seen with this was not positioning the rod straight once you ride back in....no crossed lines; no problems. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Lord, What has happened to this country? Can you "walk" in the water 300 yards to fish in the damn ocean? Has it came to this now? The G.D. government can stick the "point" up their you know where!


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

i cant find any news on the point. Can someone explain to me whats going on there? And if it is closed like i hear when will it be back open? thanks


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

UNLESS THINGS HAVE CHANGED, Yes you can fish the point. Drive out 44 till you get to he barrier, park and walk. The point is pedestrian access only. It's about a 400 yard walk (10 minutes) - no water involved. Some people use surf carts to haul their gear. 

If you want to fish the point between 9:00 PM and 7:00 AM, you'll need to park at the fish cleaning tables - it's a long walk, but people do it.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Try this link to see what's open to ORV access. 

Scott

http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/beachactivities.htm#ORV


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> Good Lord, What has happened to this country? Can you "walk" in the water 300 yards to fish in the damn ocean? Has it came to this now? The G.D. government can stick the "point" up their you know where!


Welcome to "AMERIKA", Comrade . . . Things are DISGRACEFUL, in the 21st Century, and show NO SIGNS of EVER improving !!!


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

The NPS shut it down this morning all the way back to ramp 44, I don't think you can even walk out to it now.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep shut down, people out there throwing stingslivers catching the people beside them.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Heard there have been some non-fish hookups


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

cooper138 said:


> Heard there have been some non-fish hookups


 Yep,Tater was almost one of them.. Had one graze his head,hook just missed his eye...


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

bronzbck1 said:


> Yep shut down, people out there throwing stingslivers catching the people beside them.


What is a sting sliver?


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

levellinebrad said:


> What is a sting sliver?


It's a lure that simulates a silverside... A casting lure with a treble hook.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> Yep,Tater was almost one of them.. Had one graze his head,hook just missed his eye...


Jeez Kenny glad he's ok. Nothing scarier than people tossing metal not paying attention.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Welcome to "AMERIKA", Comrade . . . Things are DISGRACEFUL, in the 21st Century, and show NO SIGNS of EVER improving !!!


 "Ditto" Dave, This damn country is quickly turning into a "commie" ran liberal mecca of "sicko's! I'm so mad I could "spit" over what is becoming of the formally great U.S.A.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

When do you guys think the point will be back open?


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

My guess would be middle to late September.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks man


----------

